# making liquid soap?



## NamasteMama (Jul 24, 2009)

dose anyone have good recieps or resources for this?


----------



## halfpint (Jan 24, 2005)

Note that one of the major differences in making liquid soap is that you use Potassium Hydroxide (KOH) instead of Sodium Hydroxide (NaOH). Both are called "lye".

I make it about once a year. I've used Seafarer's recipe in the book by Cavitch called "The Soapmakers Companion" and also some of the recipes in the book "Making Natural Liquid Soaps" by Catherine Failor. You might be able to get one of these books from your library - if your library doesn't have it check with your librarian bout interlibrary loans. 

Here are some web pages on making liquid soaps:
http://candleandsoap.about.com/od/liquidsoap/ss/basicliquidsoap.htm
http://www.instructables.com/id/Hot-Process-Liquid-Soapmaking/

Dawn


----------



## Apryl in ND (Jan 31, 2010)

A word of caution, It is a long, tedious process. I have tried to make probably 8 batches and haven't gotten one to turn out completely right yet. I have read Catherine Failor's book over and over again. Even Emailed back and forth with her. The last batch I made (100% olive oil) Turned out nicely until I added my fragrance oils. Depending on fragrance some of the FO separated from the soap, some turned the soap runny, some cloudy, ect. Frustrating ending to hours of work and a lot of money in oils.  Bramble Berry has a tutorial that you can buy that I recommend. I would also recommend starting out with a 100% olive oil soap because you can thicken it with just salt water whereas soap made with other oils need an artificial thickener (crothix is one). You can't just leave it less diluted or it starts congealing back into a paste when it is too concentrated. 

I am by NO means an expert here, but feel free to pm me if you feel I can help with anything!


----------



## NamasteMama (Jul 24, 2009)

I really want to give it a try because the last batch of Dr. Bronners I bought seemed reallyy watered down compared to what i normally use. Dose it make a difference if you use fragrence oils VS essential oils?


----------



## halfpint (Jan 24, 2005)

I only use essential oils and have never had the problems like Apryl, although I mostly use Tea tree, lavender and lemongrass and haven't experimented with a whole lot of oils in my liquid soaps. If it sits a long time, it may begin gelling a little, but I find heating it slightly (put bottle in a pot of hot tap water (not boiling) for a while. I usually keep mine unscented in the fridge until I'm ready to use it, so it gells in the fridge and I heat it in the water then add the essential oil.
Dawn


----------



## vicky (Aug 20, 2002)

My best suggestion is make a point of learning how to use a lye calculator and to make sure you are using a quality scale. Never ever measure by volume. Only ever measure by weight. 
And when you decide to use a recipe that someone has printed in a book. Run it through the lye calculator first. See what it tells you. I don't know how many horror stories I have read on other groups about the flops they have made because they were using volume measures instead of weights or bad recipes.
I know for some the lye calculator can seem daunting. But it's worth it's weight in gold when you figure out how to use it. 
You can create your own recipes, figure out what characteristics you want your soap to have and then have fun experimenting to see if it will come out like you thought. 
I like to use the one at www.soapcalc.net
I have to be honest and say I have only read one e-book online. Most of the info I have gleaned has been from the yahoo group I am on. I have made only several dozen batches so far but I have been very happy with them. 
Be aware of what your ingredients are and what they can do and you will go far!


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

Here is a link to the recipe I use. This has given me good results:

http://www.colebrothers.com/soap/liquid.html


----------

